# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Slechte adem

## BeYourself

heey!

Ik heb dus een vraagje. Ik draag een beugel en poets 2x per dag men tanden.
Ik loop praktisch de hele dag met een kauwgom in men mond; maar vanaf dat ik iets eet, heb ik het gevoel dat men adem begint te stinken.Het smaakt ook zo. Ik weet echt niet wat ik moet doen. Het is echt irritant en durf dan bijna niet men mond te openen. Kan het tussen men oren zitten of heb ik echt een slechte adem?

-x-

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo BeYourself,

Heb je een plaatjesbeugel of een andere (blokbeugel met van dat roze spul)? Heb je de veranderde smaak sinds het krijgen van je beugel? 
Het kan zijn dat het materiaal waarvan de beugel gemaakt is een andere smaak aan eten en drinken meegeeft... daarbuiten staan er in het artikel op deze site http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=6979 andere oorzaken en tips tegen een slechte adem.
Ik weet niet of het tussen je oren zit, misschien kan je iemand die je vertrouwd vragen of even te ruiken, dan weet je of je adem slecht is of niet... 
Ik wens je heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## saartjevz

Het is een idee om eens naar de mondhygienist te gaan. Deze zal kijken naar de oorzaak en waarschijnlijk het poetsen nogmaals met je doornemen. Gebruik je ook ragertjes?? Dit zijn kleine borsteltjes welke je tussen je slotjes kunt doorhalen. Echt al je plaque moet van je tanden af zijn andres ga je inderdaad uit je mond ruiken. Kauwgom, spoelmiddelen, tandpasta's helpen niet. Poetsen en ragers gebruiken zal gaan helpen. Je moet alleen ff weten hoe. 
Van een allergie is vrijwel NOOIT sprake. In al die jaren dat ik werk heb ik het nog nooit meegemaakt in ieder geval. 
Tongschrapen is ook een goede toevoeging.

Laat je adviseren door een mondhygienist!

Succes! Een beugel betekend 3x zo lang poetsen, om al die hoekjes en schroefjes heen.

----------


## Lilian794

Naar het schijnt lijdt een derde deel van alle Nederlanders aan halitosis(slechte adem) zonder het zelf te weten! De kans is dus best groot dat je ergens last van hebt, en ik zou als ik jou was ook echt zeker naar de mondhygiënist gaat. Maar je hebt inderdaad ook van die tongschrapers, zoals die van Halita(ik heb ze best goedkoop gevonden op www.tandonline.nl) en naar het schijnt helpt rageren ook heel erg. Zelf gebruik ik die tongschrapers, en de mensen in mijn omgeving zeggen in elk geval dat het wel verbetering met zich meebrengt. Misschien dat het bij jou ook werkt, maar ja, ga natuurlijk vooral eerst naar de mondhygiënist.

----------

